# Silencing SRAM's transmission



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

Is there a way to silence SRAM's transmission? My gears are perfectly aligned so I'm not talking about that nor the cassette noise. I'm already using a Dura-ace cassette. I didn't notice as much until I went back on my 11-year old bike with Campagnolo. The transmission is completely silent while pedaling. The only thing I hear is the wind and tires against the road. 

I would love to get my SRAM equipped bike the same way. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Use Chain-L on the chain.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

PlatyPius said:


> Use Chain-L on the chain.


I am using Chain-L on a KMC SL chain (on both bikes).


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

I just switched from a 1070 to 7900 DA. The DA runs alot quieter than the 1070. I'm using a Rotor chain. For lube I use Squirt.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

The chain makes contact with the drivetrain at 2 different points.
One is at the cassette, which you already fix
The other is at the chainring. Might need to get Shimano DA chainrings too


----------



## CreepyJohn (Feb 11, 2010)

Match the chain to the cassette.


----------



## alex_k (Mar 28, 2011)

How old is your Campagnolo drivetrain? A new drivetrain is always a bit noisier. My pure SRAM drivetrain on a rain bike is almost silent but that does not make it better than new ultegra on my primary bike.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

New SRAM chain (1xx1 model line) or any Shimano 10 speed. The new Red cassette will be quieter than even a DA cassette. If still loud, it's probably out of adjustment.


----------

